# Verschwundene Goldfische



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Am Wochenende habe ich in meiner Aussenbadewanne (500 l Teich) das Wasser abgelassen um neues Wasser einzulassen. Irgendwie muss man ja die Schwebealgen in den Griff bekommen.

Nun hatte ich die 3 Orfen ohne Probleme gefunden und bei fallendem Wasserpegel aus dem Becken gefischt.

Meine Frau hatte aber der Tochter zu Liebe am Anfang der Woche zwei Goldfische (ca. 3- 4 cm) in den teich gesetzt, die verschwunden waren. Ich habe sie nicht gefunfen obwohl keinerlei Wasser mehr vorhanden war.

Da wir in unsere ländlichen Gegend einige Störche und __ Reiher haben, hatte ich die in Verdacht.

nachdem das Wasser nun wieder eingefüllt war, waren auch plötzlich die Goldfische wieder da. 

Woe mögen die sich versteckt haben? Graben die sich in den Boden (Etwas Schlamm und feiner Sand/ Kies) ein?

Sie erfreuen sich auf jeden Fall bester Gesundheit und ziehen Ihre Bahnen von Pflanze zu Pflanze.

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

freut mich für die goldies das sie noch leben, aba wieso wechselst du das wasser komplett    

normalerweise macht man einen teilwasserwechsel. um ca 50%  :!: 
glaube nicht das es viel sinn macht dein gutes teichwasser gegen wasser aus der leitung auszutauschen.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Trotz meiner kleinen Pumpe war das Wasser recht schnell raus. Ich hatte es vernachlässigt regelmäßig nachzuschauen, so dass das Teichwasser dann plötzlich fast kpl. raus war.

Aber wo mögen sich Goldfische wohl verstecken wenn kein Wasser mehr im Teich  ist?

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Goldfische graben sich gerne im Bodenschlamm ein.


----------

